# Hanging bike by tire, front or rear?



## uncomplientspud (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys

I am changing my bike storage from what i previously had. I soon will have to hang my bikes. Should i hang my FS by the front or rear tire? Are there any problems that may turn up in the fork or rear shock from hanging the bike?

Thanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

-either
-no

I find it abit easier to hang from the front - lift up w/ the bars...plus there's no front wheel just a-danglin' and a-floppin'


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with hanging by the front tire, but check your forks manual because some suggest that you let them sit upright for a little bit before you ride to make sure that everything is oiled up well.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

If youre using the S type hooks hang it from your seat. It would give some space below if need be


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Shouldn't be. With that said, I have a RS Pike fork that when hung by front, it leaked a little bit. Might have been because it was new and not sealed properly. Had it looked at and all's well but that bike still goes on the back tire. Other RS Reba bike is by front tire. Other 3 alternate to fit bars 'n seats. No issues with rear shocks.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

wg said:


> Shouldn't be. With that said, I have a RS Pike fork that when hung by front, it leaked a little bit. Might have been because it was new and not sealed properly.


Hung my Epic by the front wheel after owning and riding it for two years. It started to leak. LBS said to hang it by the rear wheel to avoid seapage as much as possible (due to different angles when hung by rear wheel). It's been a lot better since flipping it.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting about the forks leaking. I actually hang my bike by both wheels, upside down over my workbench in the garage. I've never had an issue with the forks leaking or seaping. (Reba Race.... I keep the fork stanchions cleaned and lubed with fork lube, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.)


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I hang mine by the rear tire and upper tube. From what my LBS said if I where to hang the bike upside down it could cause my shock seals to leak.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

If by hanging you mean, hanging the bike vertically, does that apply too much pressure on the rim?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Too much pressure on the rim? Not even remotely close. Say your bike weighs 30 pounds. How much do you weigh? 150? More? I don't bend my rims simply by riding it, and it isn't even going to apply even the remotest amount of measureable strain by hanging it by its weight. I could hang my bike by its rim, then hang off the other end of the rim and it still won't be too much stress.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

If the wheel can hold up a 200+ pound person flying down a mountain, it should be able to support the weight of the bike.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Guess you got a point there :lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

GF 29er said:


> I hang mine by the rear tire and upper tube. From what my LBS said if I where to hang the bike upside down it could cause my shock seals to leak.


yessss,
always follow what the LBS says...
aauhhuummmmm
lllllllllllllllllbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbssssssssssssssss

really?


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

highdelll said:


> yessss,
> always follow what the LBS says...
> aauhhuummmmm
> lllllllllllllllllbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbssssssssssssssss
> ...


LOL, I could write for hours about some of the BS I've heard from LBS people.

One of my favorite words of wisdom from an LBS person is that riding a FS bike on the street is VERY BAD for the bike...because of the vibration on the pivots:skep: .


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Ricko said:


> LOL, I could write for hours about some of the BS I've heard from LBS people.
> 
> One of my favorite words of wisdom from an LBS person is that riding a FS bike on the street is VERY BAD for the bike...because of the vibration on the pivots:skep: .


I had a guy once tell me to pump my wife's tires up to 50 PSI on her hard tail to 'reduce rolling resistance' and make it easier for her to climb and such. I asked him how it would be easier for her when the tires washed out and she crashed, or when she hit a twig and got bounced off the trail. He didn't know.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Shock Leak*

We had one on my sons rock hopper comp when new. The LBS replaced the seals and there was no further problem.

I hang all 10 bikes by the front wheel as it is easier to guide the bike with the bars and lift the bike with my thigh by the seat.


----------

